# How to continue this tentative piano concert?



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi, this is my first thread.
I have started an ambitious project in writing a piano concerto for violin, viola, cello and piano. I have some themes to start from but I am unsure how to continue with next movement after this first one:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fpiano-concert-e-minor-1st-movement

Could it work to continue with a piano quartet as the second movement?

Any advice and comment are welcome

Greetings
Kjell


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

The volume is a bit soft in soundcloud... At least in my computer.

When you say the concert is for violin, viola, cello and piano? Do you mean solists, as a quartett? 
Im confused, it sounds like a string orchestra.
I think that, if it is so, a second movement using solists would be fine.
On the other side, this first movement is not very "strong" to make a contrast with a group of solists afterwards.


I don't know... The continuation of this depends on to you, only.
The movement is quite beautiful by itself and I think it could work as a standalone piece.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Xinver said:


> The volume is a bit soft in soundcloud... At least in my computer.
> 
> When you say the concert is for violin, viola, cello and piano? Do you mean solists, as a quartett?
> Im confused, it sounds like a string orchestra.
> ...


Yes, first movement is for string orchestra and I play with the idea to continue with solists. Thanks for your response. I shall increase the volume in future, just worried that listeners start the piece to loud.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Kjellprytz,

I like this piece, it has a nice atmosphere about it, but to me it is not a concerto movement. The concerto form is to show virtuosity on a particular instrument, and lovely as this is, there is no virtuosity shown in the piano part. I think as Xinver said, it is probably best as a stand alone piece, and would be no less lovely for that.

Mark


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi Mark,
you certainly got a point there. I use the expression piano concert in a wider general meaning, as concert with piano or piano music. I know that people distinguish between concert and concerto where the latter usually refer to emphasizing a solo instrument.
Thanks for your response, happy you liked it.

Kjell


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah, well in that case I stand corrected lol. If you do want to continue the piece, then you could do worse than experimenting with the sonata form, it's grown to be pretty wide in it's definition these days. I'm having a go myself and trying to expand on one of my pieces. I often find that giving yourself a set of rules to work within can be quite good because it stops you wandering off into territory that's not strictly of the piece you're working on if you know what I mean. To take the first piece (i.e. this one) and use only the themes you have here to make the second by turning them upside down, inside out, rearranging them, developing them and so on, it's a challenge, and I like that lol.

Mark


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I have reposted these two piano and orchestra tunes since I received comments that the sound was to soft. I hope these versions are louder to make them justice:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fpiano-concert-e-minor-1st-movement


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fexploring-21st-century

I am working on a re-instrumentation of the first one, replacing viola with flute and clarinet. Good?


----------

